# Exporieren einzelner Frames aus Quicktime Movies



## xyz23 (18. Jan 2006)

Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang von Quicktimemovies gemacht ? 
Ich möchte einzelne Frames aus einem Video exporieren und dann z.b. als PNG speichern 

Hab schon rumgegoogelt, aber da nichts in der Richtung gefunden :/


----------



## MPW (24. Jan 2006)

Hm, also da keiner antwortet, versuche ich mich mal....

Was hast du denn schon rausgefunden? Gibt es Programme, die das koennen, prinzipiell gibt es ja mehrere Moeglichkeiten, z.B.

Screencapture oder sowas, oder willst du das automatisch machen?

da muesstest du dich gut in dem Format auskennen, um die konkreten Bildinformationen zu extrahieren, gibt es da vllt. Loader in Java, hast du da schonmal gesucht, in der Richtung: Angenommen, du findest einen Javacodec fuer Quicktime, dann koenntest du dir angucken, wie die an die Bildinformationen kommen und daraus dann ein jpg oder png(was auch immer das shcon wieder ist, etwas das Irfanview nicht schreiben kann, ist sicherlich irgendwie geschuetzt...) machen...


----------



## xyz23 (25. Jan 2006)

also , ich hab mich mit den Quicktime JAva Libaries mal auseinader gesetzt, (QTJava) was aber 0 bringt, weil es dazu kein einziges Beispiel in der aktuellen Version gibt , nur Beispiele für > 6.4 oder so. Und da sich da die Api geändert hat gehen die wohl nicht mehr ...


----------



## MPW (25. Jan 2006)

Hm, ich find die API dazu nicht, bin ich blind?


----------



## DeepBlue (26. Jan 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, ich find die API dazu nicht, bin ich blind?



Da du diesen Beitrag verfassen konntest, gehe ich nicht davon aus  :lol:


----------



## MPW (26. Jan 2006)

DeepBlue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MPW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, da sollte jetzt eigentlich jemannden animieren, mir den Link zu schicken....


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2006)

ich hab mich mal an die Mailinglisten von apple gewandt , werde den ausgang der geschichte hier , zweck komplettierung, posten


----------

